# עימי / איתי



## Intercalaris

Don't they both mean "with me"?
What basic contexts would you use both? And if possible, could you tell me the origins of the words? (for example, עם means with, so it makes sense that עימי would mean with me). I don't understand where איתי comes from.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## origumi

Both mean _with me_.

עימי is from עם = _with_.

The etymology of איתי is less clear, from את = (probably) _near_, _by_, _with_ (H854), maybe from root אנה = _to meet_ (H579).
Don't confuse this את with the את that precedes definite direct object (or with Latin et = _and_, _with_).

עימי is regarded as high-register in modern Hebrew.


----------



## Drink

Note that in Biblical Hebrew there was also עמדי, which was an alternative for עמי.


----------



## Intercalaris

Thanks so much  
That clears things up :3


----------



## hadronic

אֵת as the preposition "with"  (vs. אֶת for the definite object marker) is rarely found outside of מאת, "from" / "by". 
Note that that מאת also gave מאיתנו, a suppletive form to ממנו, "from us".


----------



## Drink

hadronic said:


> אֵת as the preposition "with"  (vs. אֶת for the definite object marker)



There is no such distinction in the vowels. Both prepositions occur vocalized as either אֵת or אֶת.


----------



## hadronic

You mean in the Bible, or in the current norms?


----------



## Drink

hadronic said:


> You mean in the Bible, or in the current norms?



I think the current norms are segol for both.


----------

